# My Soon to be Froglets (still have tail) do not seem to eat Pellets is this Normal?



## that Frog Guy

My Soon to be Froglets (They have started to come out of the Water but still have their Tail so they are not yet ready to be transferred from the Deli Cup to the Terrarium) do not seem to eat Pellets.

Is this Normal?

I know they get nutrients form their Tail still right?

Is there something else they will eat?

Or do they just go from Pellets to Tail to Fruit Flies and Springtails?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Yes, this is normal, assuming they also have their front legs. They'll stop eating tadpole foods and start taking springs and stunted FFs soon.


----------



## frogface

They have likely stopped eating and are now absorbing their tails. If you have pellets in their cups I'd clean it out so the water doesn't get foul.


----------



## easternversant

Just for what its worth, I've often seen tadpoles eating well after popping both front legs. I'm not sure why everyone says that they won't eat after this, maybe its one of those dendroboard dogma things.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

easternversant said:


> Just for what its worth, I've often seen tadpoles eating well after popping both front legs. I'm not sure why everyone says that they won't eat after this, maybe its one of those dendroboard dogma things.


I don't seeing anyone saying they won't eat after popping front legs. They will stop eating tadpole foods as the OPs froglets obviously have, and this is normal.


----------



## whitethumb

this is completely normal. tadpoles usually take about 2 to 3 days to start eating after their tail is fully absorbed.


----------



## that Frog Guy

whitethumb said:


> this is completely normal. tadpoles usually take about 2 to 3 days to start eating after their tail is fully absorbed.


I noticed when I went to feed them (they have all 4 Legs) they still had Pellets in their Cups but my Tadpoles (With and Without Back Legs) had no Pellets Left.

They do not even go into the Water.

They just sit on the side of the Deli Cup Outside of the Water.

Is there any way to feed them something (If so what to feed them) during this transition state or should I clean out the Cup and wait?

How long does it normally take to absorb the Tail Completely once they leave the Water for Higher Ground?


----------



## that Frog Guy

When they come out of the Water (Still with Large Tails) can I put them in a New Deli Cup with Moss and No Water?

I was told they have to have no Tail Left Whatsoever before you can do this.

Is that true?

Is it Harmful to the Froglet if you take them out early?

I mean they never go in the Water so I do not see a Point to having Water in the Deli Cup.

I would rather transfer to Moss so they have somewhere to Sit and Rest and so I can add Fruit Flies so they have something to eat.

Please let me know if this is a Bad Idea and Why?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

If they are sitting up out of the water and are not eating there is no need to feed them anything. They're using the tail for energy, resources as it is absorbed. Even if you add a few FF right now, they won't eat them. Their moth parts have been and are still morphing.

I personally don't move mine to a grow out with moss, leaf litter, and springs until the tail is almost entirely absorbed. I still leave them with some water in the cup as I notice they'll occasionally dive back in to wet themselves.


----------

